# Chinatown JKD



## KPM (Dec 16, 2016)

I've dabbled in JKD in the past but have always been primarily a Wing Chun guy.  But I've decided to really make the switch.  I've been liking what I've seen from the Chinatown JKD webpage.  I have both of Tim Tackett's books by that name.  So I ordered their video series to start working from.   Anyone have any experience with it?  Thanks!


----------



## Dylan9d (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm interested in doing JKD as well. The teachers here in Holland are from the Ted Wong lineage and also the Tim Tackett lineage.

How's you Silat going KPM? You still doing Serak?


----------



## KPM (Dec 17, 2016)

Dylan9d said:


> I'm interested in doing JKD as well. The teachers here in Holland are from the Ted Wong lineage and also the Tim Tackett lineage.
> 
> How's you Silat going KPM? You still doing Serak?



I was doing Bukti Negara.  Problem with that is there is no support with DVDs or on-line instruction, etc.  I do think I have the basic sweeps and takedowns down pretty well, which of course will fit with any JKD perfectly.  So there are still aspects of Silat that I really like.  Just not sure how high yield learning the Jurus and Sambots would really be in the end.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 17, 2016)

If they have not changed their program, Chinatown JKD use to allow you to sign up for free and give you a few short lessons to get the idea of what it is like


----------



## KPM (Dec 17, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> If they have not changed their program, Chinatown JKD use to allow you to sign up for free and give you a few short lessons to get the idea of what it is like



That is true!  They also sponsor the forum at jkdtalk.com, which is pretty good.  They have a page on facebook as well.   Their curriculum is based on the experience of Bob Bremer and Jim Sewell who were both direct Bruce Lee students, and Tim Tackett who was of course a very early Dan Inosanto student.  From what I've seen so far their stuff is very much in-line with what Ted Wong was teaching.  So it all seems like good authentic stuff and a good distance learning program!


----------



## KPM (Jan 3, 2017)

Got the series of DVDs recently and have worked through the first couple of DVDs (Lessons 1-4) of level 1.  Good stuff!  The instruction is very detailed and the production quality is good.  Jeremy Lynch is the main instructor and is a good teacher.   Level 1 appears to be set up in a progressive lesson fashion covering all of the basic material.  Then at level 2 each DVD covers a specific topic in depth.  For example, there is a DVD on using the dummy, a DVD on Energy Drills, a DVD on the 5 ways of attack, etc.  Then level 3 seems to be lots of sparring footage with analysis of mistakes and how to avoid them and how to do things better, etc.   Seems like a very comprehensive and very well-done series.  I'm happy with it so far and look forward to digging into it further.  It also matches the 2 books I mentioned above pretty closely so you have a print reference as well as a video reference.  They are having a Instructor Workshop in May out in CA that I plan on attending.   So I this point I would highly recommend their program for distance learning.

Chinatown JKD


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 1, 2017)

Chinatown JKD is Authentic JKD, very good for Street Defense training.


----------

